# VNC übers internet



## schrottifriede (5. September 2004)

Ich habe mir Ultra vnc besorgt. Übers LAN  alles super nur jetzt will ich es per internet probieren.
Beide rechner sind an einen w-lan router angeschlossen  (nicht an den selben sondern an 2 router stehen also nicht in einem haus)

beide haben dsl und windows xp.

Wie kann ich jetzt auf den anderen rechner zugreifen?


----------



## imweasel (5. September 2004)

Hi,

du solltest an deinem Router das *port-forwarding* für den passenden Port auf den Zielhost aktivieren bzw. einrichten, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## schrottifriede (6. September 2004)

Wie ich verstehe nicht was  für ein Port soll ich freistellen?


----------

